# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  odluka....

## mirakul

drage cure

često vas čitam i ronim suze na happy endove, a svim čeklicama želim što brže ostavrenje snova

mene muči odluka

2003 i 2004 sam hodala po klinikama za neplodnost, a onda je i tadašnji  muž podvio rep i ostavio me

prošle su 2 godine, meni 38. godina prošla preko vrata, a šanse da ću imati "svoju" bebu su sve neizglednije

razmišljam već neko vrijeme, na dane intenzivnije, kako donjeti odluku - posvojit ću dijete!

strah me donjeti odluku, osjećaj koji me prati je da se lijepe stvari događaju drugima, 
ne znam imam li hrabrosti proživjeti opet veliko razočaranje i bol

pitam se pokraj parova koji čekaju na posvojenje, da li je netko sam posvojio dijete?

----------


## tanjaa

mirakul, samo ti želim poželjeti sreću u životu, što god odlučiš....

----------


## Zdenka2

Mirakul, ako si sama šanse su ti manje, to i sama sigurno znaš. Ali ne i nepostojeće. Ja znam slučajeve da su same žene posvojile djecu. Po tvojoj lokaciji vidim da si u Dalmaciji - možda imaš najviše šanse preko splitskog centra. Nisu baš poznati kao jako djelotvorni, ali možda se više potrude za ljude iz svog kraja. Daj molbu, pričaj svima, zovi koga god poznaš. Ne oklijevaj. Više ćeš šanse imati budeš li pristala posvojiti starije dijete. Žena koju ja znam posvojila je petogodišnjeg dječaka. Sretno i javi nam ako se odlučiš!

----------


## sanja74

mirakul,

odgovor na pitanje da li krenuti u posvojenje ili ne, pronaći ćeš u sebi. 
kolike su ti šanse, ne zna nitko.. ali dok god postoje, vrijedi probati.

dok smo posjećivali našu kćer u Domu susreli smo se i sa starijom dječicom, i vjeruj.. sva su prekrasna. nema jedno koje ne bi povela doma..


što god te u vezi posvojenja zanima, pitaj.. ima nas tu puno..

----------


## Arkana10

Prvo, iskreno da ti posaljem puno srece  :Love:  
cure su ti napisale..ja znam da ovo sa starije djete je odlicna ideja.
Prijateljica moje mame (u Makedoniji, naglasavam, jer ne znam kako je u Hrvatskoj) je prvo udomila stariju djevojcicu od 5 godina, a sada je postala njena mama.

----------


## mirakul

moje razmišlajnje je i posvojiti dijete i možda brata/sestru predškolse dobi
za bebu znam da nemam šanse

za odluku se ljuljam jer je to normalna reakcija
dok sam bila u braku nije bilo dvojbe u želji da imam bebu
kad mi se život raspao sve sam odgurla od sebe, sve želje i zazidala se 
ne usudim se zamišljati kako bi bilo divno imati dijete

ali kako biti miran - a ne pokušati?

----------


## sonya

Sanse se mozda cine male, ali uvijek postoje. Znam dvije osobe koje su samohrane posvojile djecu. Pocni mozda s udomiteljstvom nekog djeteta, ako nisi sigurna da bi htjela bas posvojiti, a onda nikad ne znas... sreca pomaze hrabrima   :Heart:

----------


## puros

već duuugo te znam. iskreno: kreni!!!  :Heart:

----------


## adriana

Kako bit miran a ne pokušat?

Ja virujen da ćeš ti pokušat, da ćeš dobit dijete ( jedno, dvoje...) i da ćete bit sretni.
I kako puros kaže kreni!

----------


## čokolada

Znaš i sama da se u životu ostvare samo stvari koje pokušaš i izazoveš. Ako se i ne ostvare, znaš da si dala sve od sebe i ne žališ nizačim.  
Mirakul, mislim da si samo došla po malo ohrabrenja, a na ovom pdf-u dobit ćeš ga pregršt   :Love:  !

----------


## tweety

a ja sam se baš prije nekoliko dana zapitala gdje si. 
kad ono evo te opet na putu ka cilju.

----------


## mirakul

hvala najljepša na podrškama   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Ti si jedna divna i hrabra žena...kreni...sigurno te negdje čeka tvoj mali   :Saint:  
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## emanuel

Mirakulice moja, samo kreni u postupak.

Tvoje sanse nisu nista manje u odnosu na recimo moje sanse kada budem podnjela molbu za posvajanje drugog djeteta.

Ali....ipak cu napisati molbu i proci kroz cjelu proceduru jer ISPLATI SE NA KRAJU - a ti ces to vidjeti, sigurna sam!

Kao sto su cure rekle, vjerojatnost da ces posvojiti bas malu bebu su manje, sto ne znaci da ih i nema, no veca je mogucnost posvajanja malcice starijeg djeteta, ali vjeruj mi - sva ta djecu su tako prekrasna.

Samo donesi konacnu odluku i kada se odlucis kreni sto prije i budi uporna. Doci ces do cilja   :Heart:

----------


## egemama

draga moja....   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

Draga moja Bračanko, 

ima puno parova, ali šta sad. Ja sam čula za barem 2 ženske osobe koje su same posvojile dijete - jedna je Opačić (nju znamo svi), a druga je jedna doktorica iz Zagreba gdje su se na to odlučili (prema informacijama koje imam) jer je dijete imalo nekakvih blažih poteškoća pa su zaključili da je mamina profesija u interesu djeteta, dijete je također bilo malo starije. Na tečaju za potencijalne posvojitelje u ZG-u na kojem smo bili isto je bila jedna ženska osoba zainteresirana za posvojenje.

Želim ti sreću, ma šta se odlučila!

----------


## TIGY

Sretno draga ...   :Heart:   ... tvoj anđeo te čeka ...   :Saint:

----------


## Angelina Bell

> Mirakul, mislim da si samo došla po malo ohrabrenja, a na ovom pdf-u dobit ćeš ga pregršt   !


Ja mislim da je na skali od 0-10, tvoja odluka već prešla 8, samo trebaš pustit kočnice i slušati svoje srce...
A mi smo tu da te hrabrimo :D , slušamo  :Kiss:  , volimo  :Love:  ...

----------


## haribo

sretno    :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> Znaš i sama da se u životu ostvare samo stvari koje pokušaš i izazoveš. Ako se i ne ostvare, znaš da si dala sve od sebe i ne žališ nizačim.  
> Mirakul, mislim da si samo došla po malo ohrabrenja, a na ovom pdf-u dobit ćeš ga pregršt   !


  :Love:

----------


## kikic

Ja se nadam da ćeš uspjeti, u tebi ima tako puno ljubavi i sigurna sam da 
ćeš  barem jednom djetetu pružiti da uživa i odrasta sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

Mislim da su dileme sasvim normalne.
A dok ih ne riješiš, ništa te ne košta da prođeš obradu i pošalješ zahtjeve. Cijeli postupak čekanja i tako predugo traje - dok se pojavi prilika za stvarno dijete, bit će ti već puno jasnije jesi li za to i nisi. A nisi gubila vrijeme.
Baš to što o roditeljstvu razmišljaš iako si solo, meni ukazuje na visoku razinu spremnosti. Odlučiti se za dijete kad imaš partnera čini mi se manje zahtjevnim. Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## lola24

> Mislim da su dileme sasvim normalne.
> A dok ih ne riješiš, ništa te ne košta da prođeš obradu i pošalješ zahtjeve. Cijeli postupak čekanja i tako predugo traje - dok se pojavi prilika za stvarno dijete, bit će ti već puno jasnije jesi li za to i nisi. A nisi gubila vrijeme.
> Baš to što o roditeljstvu razmišljaš iako si solo, meni ukazuje na visoku razinu spremnosti. Odlučiti se za dijete kad imaš partnera čini mi se manje zahtjevnim. Sretno!


potpisujem i želim ti da što prije imaš svog malog   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## wewa

Sretno, suborko draga!  :Love:

----------


## mirakul

hvala vam zaista na podrškama

jedno jutro se probudim 100% odlučna, a slijedeće jutro odluta ta 100-tka
znam da se mogu bacit u vodu pa proplivat
ali... odlučim li - NEMA natrag, to će biti to, zato mi treba još malko vramena

hvala   :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

:Heart:

----------


## CVUKUT

:Heart:  Dugo nisam imala dece i to mi je bilo strašno, međutim, tek sada, kada ih imam, kada mi grickaju jetricu svakodnevno, kada zbog njih ne spavam, kada prvo razmišljam o zadovoljenju svih njihovih potreba i prohteva, a ja, ako dođem na red..., kada mi svakodnevno ispituju prag tolerancije i kada, kada..., vidim da je bez njih stvarno PRESTRAŠNO! Ne, nisam od onih mama koje sve podrede deci i sebe potpuno zanemare i zarozaju, ali, život je tako prazan kad nema ko da vam radi sve što sam nabrojala i još puno toga. Kome preneti sva svoja znanja, iskustva, sa kim deliti kako lepe tako i ružne trenutke. Roditeljstvo je težak posao ali rezultate koje daje se kad tad vide i onda se sve teškoće zaborave.
Mirakulice, ako imaš veliko srce nije važno je li dete tvoje biološko ili ne, ima li 3 meseca ili 13 godina. Mislim da ćeš do deteta lakše doći preko udomiteljstva. Pogledaj i moju temu "ne bojte se deteta sa smetnjama u razvoju". Ništa na svetu nije savršeno pa ni mi sami. Dobro se informiraj, naoružaj ljubavlju i strpljenjem i kreni, neki mali anđelak jedva čeka da da zagrliš, a da li će se zagrljaj nazvati usvojilački i udomiteljski to je manje važno. Jedino je bitno da on u njemu ostane za stalno! Sretno!

----------


## Mukica

znas i sama da svaki put zapocinje prvim korakom.. zato - kreni... i sretno   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## TATA MATA

BRAVO !!!

----------


## Sonja29

Svaki početak je težak i zato glavu gore i u akciju. Sretno draga!!!

----------


## odra

Samo da ti pošaljem dobre vibre, što god ti odlučila, da se osjećaš dobro s tom odlukom!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mirakul, nemoj čekati, zaplivaj! Nećeš žaliti budeš li to učinila, nego ako ne budeš.

----------


## apricot

ako u centu budu tražili preporuke...
Gle koliko nas je!
 :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Mirakul, draga moja...   :Klap:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## mirakul

odluka je pala......   :Heart:  

jutros sam bila u Centru za socijalnu skrb, razgovarala sa jednom divnom curom (koja tamo radi), dala mi smjenice kako napisati zamolbu...
rekla mi je nešto jako čudno - da do sada nisu imali zahtjev za posvajanjem...

eto, onda ja prva....

(htjela sam se javiti s "poslala sam zamolbu" ali nisam mogla izdržati...  :Grin:  )

----------


## mamma san

mirakul, bitno je da si krenula!!!

I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## lola24

Super za odluku!!!!!!!!!Bravo mirakul :D   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Mirakul, drago mi je! Želim ti puno sreće, to mi se čini najvažnije, a strpljenje i upornost znaš da moraš imati (a naslućujem da ih imaš)  :Smile: .

----------


## kikic

Sretno Mirakul, vibramo do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## apricot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Sing:

----------


## petrić

mirakul,   :Heart:

----------

mirakul, jedan mali   :Saint:   ceka samo na tebe....
sretno draga!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:  Nadam se da ćeš što prije postati mama.

----------


## bubimira

> Nadam se da ćeš što prije postati mama.


I ja isto!    :Love:

----------


## nela

:Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Sretno!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Svu srecu ovog sveta ti zelim na putu do tvog bebaca  :Heart:

----------


## adriana

Mirakul   :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

HURA!!! :D

----------


## sanja74

Mirakul, želim ti da uskoro upoznaš svoje djetešce.   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Eh, da.. na ovom potforumu se dosta pisalo o tome "kako napisati malbu..". Ako trebaš našu pomoć.. imaš pitanja.. tu smo.

----------


## Deja2

Mirakul, želim ti da što prije dođeš do svog djetešca!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## mirakul

hvala
isprinatala sam sve na ovom pdf-u što se tiče molbi

u izradi je  :Wink:

----------


## MIJA 32

Znam da ćeš uljepšati život jednom djetetu  :Heart:  ,samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~da to bude što prije  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja30

Mirakulice, bravo za odluku. :D 
Nadam se da ces nas uskoro razveseliti vijescu da je u tvoj zivot uoslo predivno cudo koje ce ga sigurno promijeniti nabolje i dati novi smisao.  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:

----------


## TIGY

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

draga moja.....  :Heart:  


p.s.
prije nego postaneš mama ajmo na neku kavu  :Wink:

----------


## mirakul

molba napisana, kuvertirana, izljubljena  :Wink: 
sutra ide na poštu i

sretan put pisamce   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

... i neka nađe put do nečijeg srca! 
 :Love:

----------


## egemama

sretno, sretno, sretno!!!!!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Eowyn

sretan put! 
bit ćeš najbolja mama na svijetu   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorica

Sretan put!
 :Love:

----------


## nela

sretan put!   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

mirakul, želim ti tvoje čudo čim prije.. vidjeti ćeš koliko je prekrasno biti roditelj posvojenom djetetu.   :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

> molba napisana, kuvertirana, izljubljena 
> sutra ide na poštu i
> 
> sretan put pisamce


  :Heart:

----------


## Chiarra

Mirakul zelim ti svu srecu ovog svijeta od   :Heart:  i nadam se da cu uskoro krenuti tvojim stopama. Želim ti da sto prije grlis svog   :Saint:

----------


## jana

Sretno mirakul, neka ti se želja ispuni što prije  :Heart:

----------


## anna

:Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

> molba napisana, kuvertirana, izljubljena 
> sutra ide na poštu i
> 
> sretan put pisamce


Sretno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Pisamce, već si stiglo na odredište!
Neka tvoj cilj bude ispunjen   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

:D   :Kiss:

----------


## rvukovi2

Mirakul nek ti je sa srećom.  :Smile:

----------


## lara01

:Heart:

----------


## maria71

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## spooky

mirakul, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## sonya

sretno, sigurno nisi uzalud Mirakul!

----------


## marči

mirakul će se dogoditii tebi  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Sretno  :Love:

----------


## hildegard

i ja šaljem dobre vibre
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Ana...

Ja cijeli moj život razmišljam o posvajanju. neznam zašto ali meni je to nešto najhumanije što postoji!   :Heart:  nadam se da ćeš uspjeti!

----------


## Zorica

Ima li nekih novosti?
 :Love:

----------


## mirakul

e, pa vjerovali ili ne još nisam dobila rješenje obrade!
Razgovarali smo, pisala testove - početkom siječnja, došli mi u kućni posjet - krajem ožujka --- i samo što nisu napisali rješenje .... rekorderka sam, valjda ---- 6 mjeseci ---- i još nije napisano
al' igram na kartu na strpljene, nema požurivanja, kad bude bit će
a, bit će - ne sumnjam

i hvala što mislite na mene   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Još je to u granicama, ja sam oba puta čekala po 7 mjeseci. Prvi put se nisam usudila intervenirati, bojeći se njihove reakcije, pa sam zamolila znanicu, socijalnu radnicu da pita što je s tim. Drugi put sam dobila rješenje tek kad sam se pojavila u centru i rekla im: Oprostite, ali ja čekam sedam mjeseci papir koji ste vi dužni napisati u roku od 3 mjeseca!

----------


## sanja74

mirakul, 
pošalji molbe u ostale CZSS. kad se pojavi tvoje malo Čudo, obrada će biti gotova odmah.   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> e, pa vjerovali ili ne još nisam dobila rješenje obrade!
> Razgovarali smo, pisala testove - početkom siječnja, došli mi u kućni posjet - krajem ožujka --- i samo što nisu napisali rješenje .... rekorderka sam, valjda ---- 6 mjeseci ---- i još nije napisano
> al' igram na kartu na strpljene, nema požurivanja, kad bude bit će
> a, bit će - ne sumnjam
> 
> i hvala što mislite na mene



.....znam da ti je svaka minuta dragocjena, ali imaj strpljenja jer zaista se isplati čekati....  :Cekam:   :Love:  ....naravno u nekim razumnim granicama  :Kiss:

----------


## chris

Mi nismo uopće dobili rješenje o obradi. Čim smo prošli razgovore, poslali smo molbe i nakon 13 mjeseci dobili anđela. Očito je naše rješenje ostalo u dosjeu u Centru. Nemoj da te to sprijeći i nemoj gubiti vrijeme na čekanje.

----------


## čokolada

Niti mi nismo nikad u ruke dobili obradu...užicala sam je nakon posvojenja jer sam htjela znati kakvima su nas doživjeli (ispali smo puno bolji nego u stvarnosti 8) )

----------


## lucija05

ne čekaj rješenje, šalji molbe u druge centre i tamo navedi u kojem si centru obrađena. Ukoliko se pojavi mali anđelak oni sami zahtjevaju obradu od tvog centra ili je uvijek ti možeš poslati naknadno.

i mi smo kao i čokolada našu obradu dobili tek nakon što su papiri za posvojenje bili skoro svi gotovi.

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## mirakul

e, baš super na savjetu...
idem slati molbe ....... jupiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## emanuel

Mirakulice moja, ovo je jedna taaakoo savrseno savrsena vijest. Najozbiljnije ti kazem, da si mi blizu odvela bih te na kavu, dobro se ispricala s tobom i izgrlila bih te da bi ti sve kosti popucale   :Grin:  . Od radosti naravno.

Kod kuce imam jedno malo bice koje je tako savrseno i NASE, nas sin, nasa ljubav, osmjeh, ma sve, i ne mogu zamisliti vise ni kako sam bila u stanju disati bez njega.  
Takav osjecaj i tebi zelim , tu silnu ljubav koju pruzas i dobivas natrag. Sva su djeca prekrasna, ali tvoje dijete, bilo ono bilosko ili posvojeno ima nesto posebno u sebi a to nesto ces ubrzo i sama vidjeti kada budes drzala svoju ljubav u narucju. 

Moje progneze su da ces ubrzo posvojiti dijete do 3 godine starosti, jos si ti mlada .

Samo sam ti htjela cestitati na odluci i reci ti koliko mi je drago zbog tebe, zbog pisamca koje putuje, koje ce te uskoro dovesti do tvoga djeteta.

Kada se to dogodi bojim se da necu moci odoliti a ti ne pokucam na vrata   :Love:  

Velika pusa od Emanuela i mame Emanuel

----------


## mirakul

:Heart:  x n

----------

